# Will I lose performance from straight through exhaust...?



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

My car is a 2004 U.K. Monaro VXR 5.7.

Haven't decided yet wether I wish to go for a none muffled exhaust system yet. Some of the guys in the U.K. are saying that I'll lose out on top end performance if I do. Is this so?

Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt it. It will sound like ass though. Def get some mufflers to give it some kind of tone.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I went this route with exhaust, it was loud and I liked it, however the "popping" on downshift or throttle let off was annoying. I installed SLP bullet resonators inline on exhaust, still loud without the popping.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> I doubt it. It will sound like ass though. Def get some mufflers to give it some kind of tone.


Yeah, I really need to get the rear muffler off to get a good idea of just how it'll sound.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

SWGOAT said:


> I went this route with exhaust, it was loud and I liked it, however the "popping" on downshift or throttle let off was annoying. I installed SLP bullet resonators inline on exhaust, still loud without the popping.


SLP bullet resonators? Not sure these are available in the U.K. any you tube clips?


----------

